# Your Favorite Director and Why



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

Stanley Kubrick

From Shining to A Clockwork Orange, Kubrick has always been able to create emotionally charged movies that honestly make you sit and think. Each movie he does is different than the other, but he is still able to invoke similar emotions in them: fear, discomforting, and darkness. Well maybe aside from Dr. Strangelove


----------

